# textproc/soprano cmake problem



## dzodzo (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm still trying to get KDE4 working but now it fails on building textproc/soprano port:

```
CMake Error at cmake/modules/MacroEnsureVersion.cmake:27 (MATH):
  math cannot parse the expression: "/usr/local/bin/redland-config:
  pkg-config does not know about package redland*10000 +
  /usr/local/bin/redland-config: pkg-config does not know about package
  redland*100 + /usr/local/bin/redland-config: pkg-config does not know about
  package redland": syntax error, unexpected exp_DIVIDE, expecting
  exp_OPENPARENT or exp_NUMBER (1)
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:96 (macro_ensure_version)
```

in the MacroEnsureVersion.cmake file on line 27 i have:

```
27     MATH(EXPR found_vers_num "${found_major_vers}*10000 + ${found_minor_vers}*100 + ${found_patch_vers}")
```

in the CMakeLists.txt on line 96 i have:

```
96    macro_ensure_version( "1.0.5" ${REDLAND_VERSION} REDLAND_VERSION_GOOD )
```

I don't really understand the way cmake macros work, to me it seems something is shifted in these macros as he tries to parse math expression with a string and pkg-config gets some math expression instead of package name? I'm ready to give any additional info that's needed to solve this issue. Thanks.


----------



## hedgehog (Jul 10, 2010)

/usr/ports/UPDATING

```
20100511:
  AFFECTS: users of textproc/redland RDF engine
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  Redland RDF engine has been split into redland itself and rasqal engine.
  The recommended update procedure is to delete redland, then update ports
  as usual and install desired RDF ports:

    # pkg_delete -f redland-\*
    # portmaster raptor (or portupgrade -r raptor)
```


----------



## dzodzo (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks, this helped, i had to reinstall rasqal as well but that was already pretty self-explanatory by the error messages

@moderator: you can mark this thread as Solved, thank you


----------

